# Help!!!!! Road Trip and Not Going Poop :(



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

hi i usually have diariaha every morning but i have not been able to go poop for 3 days and have been eatting out every meal which usually makes explosions for me on top of that i am on a road trip so i think about my ibs all the time i dont know if it is just that i dont want to go poop because i know it will smell and they will pass out jk or if it is clogged so if someone could help me figure out how to get to go poop again i would appreciate it thanks


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Take a laxative before you go.A mild stool softener will probably do the trick but if you want something strong take magnesia or an enema a day or two before you leave.Trust me, you'll go







.


----------



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks for the tip i will have to try it but i think i am going to wait till i etback home so if i have explosions it is in private and not in the car sto[ing every second i hope i can last that long


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

I get the same way sometimes on the road. I think everything gets all excited and clamps down a little bit.If its not hurting you, the c that is, you can try a very mild laxative like magnesium citrate. If you normally have d you'd probably not even notice you've taken it.Another thing is when on the road a lot of times we move around a little more and probably drink a little less water. So if you are up and running around all day and haven't drank more water than normal you might just want to try that.


----------



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

amen that is how i exactly feel and do i hardly drink so i dont have to use the restroom all the time can i get that stuff from any drug store i will try the water first though


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, you can get magnesium citrate at the pharmacy. It's in a small green or red bottle. You're supposed to take it before bed and it's supposed to work in the morning.


----------



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks i was able to go poop finaly horay







but now my stomach hurts bad and it feels like everything is going to go through me oh well we are headed home there i know i will feel much better because i will have privacy again


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

You sound like me. The gates are either open or closed. Not much in the middle.


----------



## 18745 (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah i either go all the time or not at all i wish i could be regular but i guess u ca with ibs but on a happier note i am back home and feeling better thank u guys for all ur suport i couldnt do it without u guys


----------

